# هذه أسرار خاصة بالبنات فقط



## Son Ava Karas (26 يوليو 2011)

* المراة
البسمة  عنوان الرقة والذوق السليم، فاجعليها ملازمة لك، ابتسمي عند المصافحة  للقاء والوداع وابتسمي عند الاستئذان وعند السؤال عن شيء وعند تقديم الشكر.

- اليد الندية
لا تترددي في عون كل من يلتجئ لك ولو بالكلمة الحسنة والوجه البشوش 
- افتخار 
لا  تفاخري بجمالك ولا بمالك ولا بأصلك الطيب، فلست أنت صانعة شيء من هذا،  وخير لك أن يتحدث الناس عنك من أن تتحدثي أنت عنها فيقال إنك حديثة نعمة أو  مغرورة.

- آلامك
إذا  كنت تشعرين بألم لأي سبب اعملي في صمت على إزالة أسبابه ولا تقضي طوال  الوقت في الشكوى منه وشرح أطواره فإن لكل إنسان متاعبه وآلامه التي لا تسمح  له بالاهتمام بالآم الآخرين.

- شهادة
لا تفتخري بما تحملينه من شهادات فليست الشهادة دائماً دليلاً على الثقافة الواسعة... لكن الدليل عليها كلامك وسلوكك.

- ثمن
إذا اشتريت هدية فانزعي البطاقة التي عليها الثمن قبل أن تهديها لأحد.

- العيوب
إذا  جلست في مجلس فيه سمينه.. لا تتكلمي عن الرشاقة ولا عن متاعب السمنة ولا  عن قبح الكرش حتى لا تظن أنك تقصدينها، وطبقي هذا الأمر على سائر العيوب  التي قد ترينها أمامك. 

- ذوق
لا تطرقعي أصابعك بين الناس ولا تبللي أصابعك بلعابك عندما تريدين تقليب صفحات المجلة أو الكتاب إن هذا يتنافى مع الجمال والذوق

- مساعدة
إذا  دعتك صديقة لتناول الطعام عندها ورأيت أنها مشغولة في إعداد الأكل فلا  تذهبي إليها في المطبخ وتقحمي نفسك في عملها بدعوى مساعدتها.. إن هذا العمل  قد يسبب لها ارتباكاً مع أنك ترغبين مساعدتها ومن الناس من يتضايق من  اطلاعك على طريقة عمله وكذا صديقتك قد تتضايق من اطلاعك على طبخها رغم  سعادتها بزيارتك.

- المسنون
عندما  يدخل المجلس أحد كبار السن علينا أن ننهض لاستقباله والحفاوة به وأن نجلسه  في أفضل مكان.. وإذا أبدى المسن رأياً يخالف رأيك فتقبلي هذا الرأي بصدر  رحب ولا تتبرمي.

- آداب
يجب النظر في وجه الشخص الذي يتحدث إليك حتى يحس باهتمامك فالانشغال بتقليب جوالك أو النظر يمنة ويسرة يوحي بقلة ذوقك.

- الصوت
خير الأمور الوسط، حتى في الحديث.. فلا يكن صوتك عالياً مزعجاً.. ولا هادئاً لا يسمع.. وليكن واضحاً سلساً مفهوماً..

- المقاطعة
عدم مقاطعة من لا يزال يتكلم فهذه عادة سيئة جداً جداً.
إلا إن كان الموضوع خطيراً وهاماً ويستدعي المقاطعة

- السمو
اطلبي دائماً العلو، السمو.. والعلو شيء والتعالي شيء آخر.. الأول حقيقة والآخر خيال... وما أجمل العلو إذا صاحبه التواضع*


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2011)

موضوع مفيد ونصائح مهمه 

ميرسى ليك 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## yousteka (7 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائــــــــع
ميرسي كتير

​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (7 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات فعلا مفيدة جدا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 أغسطس 2011)

*حلو كتير ميرسي

*​


----------



## بنت المسيح (12 أغسطس 2011)

براااافووووو موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد


----------



## النهيسى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*المسنون
عندما  يدخل المجلس أحد كبار  السن علينا أن ننهض لاستقباله والحفاوة به وأن نجلسه  في أفضل مكان.. وإذا  أبدى المسن رأياً يخالف رأيك فتقبلي هذا الرأي بصدر  رحب ولا تتبرمي


*موضوع جميل جدااا شكراا
​


----------



## twety (19 أغسطس 2011)

*حلو جدااااااااااا
كلام حلو بجد واستفدت منه كتيييير

بس بتاعت الملجه دى صعبه
الاحسن بلاها فرجه على مجلات هههههههه
*


----------



## عاشقة البحر (25 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيد ربنا يباركك


----------



## وردة الرمال (30 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع
شكرا لك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع مفيد وهام جيدا
*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات مفيده يجب علينا جميعا اتباعه لانها من فن الاتيكيت الرب يعوضك تعب محبتك ميرسى ليكى كتير


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع فعلا كل النقط دى مهمة جدا


----------



## ملحد حر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على موضوعك جميل

تحياتي


----------



## staregypt (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كلام جميل ..........بس التنفيذ .......!!!!!!!!!!!
الله أعلم :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------

